# Spaceport Phase 1 Nears Completion



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 22, 2012)

According to THIS article, Spaceport America, Phase 1 is nearing completion. As it does so, new questions are being raised about the project's viability. At least some of the problem involves NM state law and liability issues for suppliers to the space travel industry.

Sounds like NM is in deep, and about to get in even deeper. :huh:

But buying NM's portion of the old Santa Fe over Raton Pass was a waste of taxpayer dollars? :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------

